# GS6500 seat sensor & engine cut-off



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

I know that the issue with the GS6500 seat sensor being too sensitive has been discussed but I am apparently too inept to find it - sigh! I'm thinking that someone pulled the sensor and shimmed it. I guess my question is, "How thick does the shim have to be to be effective"? I recently lost 20 pounds and at 170 the engine sounds like it has a consistent miss as I bump my way over the lawn. 

TIA, folks,
Chiz


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Raise the seat it will be underneath and attached to the frame!

A tie wrap is the way to go (secure the switch closed) vs a shim !

If out of warranty and I didn't say this --- a pair of dics and a splice crimp will solve your problem!!

:cowboy:


----------

